# wish this bear came in last year



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I helped my friend last year set up his bait site. I wish this bear came in, but that's hunting right.?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

He looks huge


----------

